# Pontins Holiday Camp, Hemsby - November 2013



## Goldie87 (Nov 4, 2013)

Pontins is a British holiday business which was originally founded in 1946 by Fred Pontin. It specialises in offering half-board and self-catering holidays with regular entertainment on offer. Accommodation is usually in the form of chalets. The company once grew to be a major operator of seaside holiday accommodation, but has now shrunk considerably. The Hemsby site closed at the beginning of 2009, plans to build housing on the site were met with much opposition locally and so it still sits derelict to this day. 

Was quite a good wander here, wasn't expecting to see quite as much as we did. Visited with jacquesj.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 4, 2013)

That looks decent.


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 4, 2013)

I was very tempted to have a look when I was staying in Yarmouth in May, wish I had now :-( thanks for posting.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 4, 2013)

Awesome shots as usual sir, place looks great!


----------



## fannyadams (Nov 5, 2013)

Great stuff there. Loving the phallus in the last shot!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice stuff there!


----------



## krela (Nov 5, 2013)

Are you sure this is abandoned? Looks just like every pontins I've stayed at.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 5, 2013)

Awesome, great pics.


----------



## neill (Nov 5, 2013)

Looking at picture 5 - I didn't know that Pontins needed a guard tower to keep the 'inmates' in??


----------



## Simon_C (Nov 6, 2013)

I worked in that takeaway. Good times.


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 6, 2013)

That looks remarkably well preserved, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jmcjnr (Nov 6, 2013)

Had a holiday there about 15 years ago. The wooden tower was a zip wire. Well done for getting in. Every time we have visited Hemsby it's been full of Cowboys!


----------



## Silas87 (Nov 8, 2013)

Its surprising to see a TV and Cash machine in the last photo!! Its almost as if someone is thinking there going to reopen!! Awesome pic's though


----------



## Simon_C (Nov 15, 2013)

jmcjnr said:


> Had a holiday there about 15 years ago. The wooden tower was a zip wire. Well done for getting in. Every time we have visited Hemsby it's been full of Cowboys!



They had country & western week (fortnight?) every September. People would dress up as cowboys and Indians and recreate battles etc. There would also be a ceremony every night where they would all enter the main ballroom in full attire and a little indian chief would get on stage and do weird hand signals to the backing track of An American Trilogy by Elvis. I am not making this up.


----------



## jmcjnr (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for that Simon C. Wondered what it was all about. Jim


----------



## chazman (Nov 16, 2013)

the girls there used to be exotically rude


----------

